# 2012 Knicks Training Camp/Preseason Thread



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Knicks Night Live:
* 
*The New Faces (10/8)*





 
*STAT & Melo (10/8)
*





*Woodson Mic'd Up (10/8)*






*Amar'e Stoudemire's Proposal Story (10/8)
*





*All-Access: Training Camp Day 7*






*Kidd Mic'd Up at Training Camp (10/9)*






*Clyde & Breen on New-Look Knicks (10/9)*






*Jason Kidd One-on-One (10/9)*






*Raymond Felton One-on-One (10/9)*






*Allan Houston on Makeup of Knicks (10/9)*






*Glen Grunwald on 2012-13 Knicks (10/9)*






*Tyson Chandler One-on-One (10/9)*






*Knicks Expectations for the Season (10/9)*






*Shumpert Working Out at Training Camp (10/9)*






*Knicks Training Camp Scrimmage (10/9)
*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Knicks Night Live:*

*The Brothers Smith (10/10)* 






*Defense (10/10)*






*Twitter Responses & Buzzer Beaters (10/10)*






*Knicks Night Live: What to Look For (10/10)*







Preseason game vs Washington tonight @ 7:00 ET


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Stoudemire out with bruised left knee
*


> News out of Thursday morning's shootaround at the Verizon Center is that Amar'e Stoudemire will not suit up to play the Wizards because of a bruised left knee.
> 
> But Mike Woodson said that Stoudemire, who suffered the injury during practice on Wednesday, would dress if it were after Nov. 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

34-21 end of 1st

Lots of ball movement 

Novak 3 for 3 from 3 has quicker release


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scrubs give up 18 pts unanswered.


----------

